# the receptionist...



## bev (Feb 27, 2009)

An 86 year old man walked into a crowded waiting room and approached the desk.... The Receptionist said, "Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?" 

"There's something wrong with my dick", he replied. 

The receptionist became irritated and said, "You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that." 

"Why not? You asked me what was wrong and I told you," he said. 

The Receptionist replied; "Now you've caused some embarrassment in this room full of people. You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something, and discussed the problem further with the Doctor in private." 

The man replied, "You shouldn't ask people questions in a room full of strangers, if the answer could embarrass anyone." 

The man walked out, waited several minutes and then re-entered. 

The Receptionist smiled smugly and asked, "Yes??" 

"There's something wrong with my ear", he stated. 

The Receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had taken her advice. "And what is wrong with your ear, Sir??" 

"I can't piss out of it," he replied.

Bev


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2009)

Another gem!


----------



## Einstein (Feb 27, 2009)

The old ones are the best!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 28, 2009)

it made me laugh, good one...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ha ha brilliant


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent....hhahahahaha

Heidi


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2009)

lololol............ very good


----------

